# [SOLVED] Parallels Desktop 6 SATA emulation question

## bukich

Hi all,

I'm trying to install Gentoo with my own compiled kernel.

I'm using parallels desktop 6 on macbook pro 13 mid 2010, but I'm trying to find the right module and when making make menuconfig but still can't find it  :Sad: 

Until now I'm not able to select appropriate module.

From livecd I have the following lspci output:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G35 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:03.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Device 1ab8:4000

00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)

00:0a.0 PCI bridge: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21150

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HR/HO/HH (ICH8R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.4 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Device 1ab8:4005

When I boot:

No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 iso9660 fuseblk

Do you know which one is the right module that I should compile

Thanks in advance.Last edited by bukich on Sun Apr 17, 2011 3:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bukich

Hi,

Problem was solved.

I had to add:

SCSI device support:

   *SCSI target support

   *SCSI disk support

   *SCSI generic support

and i SATA section

 *SATA AHCI support

----------

## splurben

Have you managed to get the Parallels kernel modules installed as well?

I don't know that much about patching or adding custom modules to kernels. I've got VESA video, and bridged networking; X11 running XFCE4 etc in Parallels on an MacBook Pro 17" 2007.

I've been getting errors like 

```
Wed Jun 29 00:02:56 WST 2011

Start installation or upgrade of Guest Tools

Installed Guest Tools were not found

Perform installation into the /usr/lib/parallels-tools directory

cat: /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/../version: No such file or directory

Start installation of prl_eth kernel module

make: Entering directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods'

cd prl_eth/pvmnet && make

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r2/build M=/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2'

  LD      /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/pvmnet.o

  LD [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.o

see include/linux/module.h for more information

  CC      /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.mod.o

  LD [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/prl_eth.ko

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet'

cd prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg && make

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r2/build SUBDIRS=/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg SRCROOT=/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2'

  CC [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prltg.o

  LD [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

WARNING: modpost: missing MODULE_LICENSE() in /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.o

see include/linux/module.h for more information

WARNING: modpost: Found 3 section mismatch(es).

To see full details build your kernel with:

'make CONFIG_DEBUG_SECTION_MISMATCH=y'

  CC      /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.mod.o

  LD [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/prl_tg.ko

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg'

cp -f prl_tg/Toolgate/Guest/Linux/prl_tg/*.symvers prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs ||:

cd prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs && make

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r2/build M=/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2'

  LD      /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.o

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c: In function 'prlfs_get_sb':

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:247: error: implicit declaration of function 'get_sb_nodev'

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c: At top level:

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:264: error: unknown field 'get_sb' specified in initializer

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:264: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:264: error: initializer element is not computable at load time

/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.c:264: error: (near initialization for 'prl_fs_type.fs_flags')

cc1: warning: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-unused-but-set-variable"

make[3]: *** [/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs/super.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r2'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_fs/SharedFolders/Guest/Linux/prl_fs'

make: *** [all] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/lib64/parallels-tools/kmods'

Error: could not build kernel modules

Error: failed to install kernel modules
```

----------

